# What Kind Of Rhom?



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey guy's, i'm about to pick this guy up this weekend and he was marked as a xingu , just wanna know what u guys think. Thanks







Eigther way, i'm very exited in getting him!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that, sir, appears to be a rhom... anything beyond that, you'd have to trust the seller, not that it really matters tho

nice lookin fish


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> that, sir, appears to be a rhom... anything beyond that, you'd have to trust the seller, not that it really matters tho
> 
> nice lookin fish


It was first marked as a xingu but was later edited to be just a rhom but i do agree that he looks really good. Thank you


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, that look's like a rhom maybe a diamond? I don't think it's a xingu rhom. I had a 6' one for a bit. He had a more elongated body, yellow on the anal fin and very silver looking.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> *that, sir, appears to be a rhom... anything beyond that, you'd have to trust the seller*, not that it really matters tho
> 
> nice lookin fish


x2


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> Yea, that look's like a rhom maybe a diamond? I don't think it's a xingu rhom. I had a 6' one for a bit. He had a more elongated body, yellow on the anal fin and very silver looking.


thats what im thinking too and i found this pic of blue's 6" black diamond and it looks a lot like the one im getting...

Here's blues black diamond..







Here's my soon to be rhom..








What do you guys think?....Pretty close rite?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

gtc said:


> What do you guys think?....Pretty close rite?


Absolutely, both a S.rhombeus


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

CombiChrist said:


> What do you guys think?....Pretty close rite?


Absolutely, both a S.rhombeus








[/quote]
I finally got him today and took some pics of him, hopefully this helps in identifying him, shawn did tell me that he's a xingu. Your opinions will be greatly appriciated.
Sorry for the poor quality..but here he is...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Whatever it is. That's a nice looking rhom!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Whatever it is. That's a nice looking rhom!


Thanks blue, i was really hoping to get a proper id on him, but then again he is a beauty.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

gtc said:


> Whatever it is. That's a nice looking rhom!


Thanks blue, i was really hoping to get a proper id on him, but then again he is a beauty.
[/quote]

A proper ID would be just "S. rhombeus"









I usually don't guess about geographical caught, cause I consider it unreliable.
However on this one I'd say it's humeral blotch is too blurry.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You can't tell where they are from by looking at them.. Sorry


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^x2 or what variant............


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok guys, thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

diamonds have more lighting spots on the body....xingu is a diamond which generally has a visible and marked humeral spot, so i would discard this choice.

To me, it's a black rhomb even if that jellow jaw may be referred more to a diamond then a NO-diamond rhomb.

Anyway, niceshaped and healty rhomb.
Tommy


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

PygoLover said:


> diamonds have more lighting spots on the body....xingu is a diamond which generally has a visible and marked humeral spot, so i would discard this choice.
> 
> To me, it's a black rhomb even if that jellow jaw may be referred more to a diamond then a NO-diamond rhomb.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude!


----------

